# linie biegen 90°



## loddarmattheus (30. April 2004)

Hi Folks,

glaubt mir bitte, ich habe wirklich tagelang gesucht und nicht das passende mit der Suche gefunden:

Also ich habe eine ein Pixel starke Linie und möchte, dass diese exakt 90 Grad gebogen wird. Alles was ich mit Pfaden oder ähnlichem versuche, sieht total verwaschen aus. Habs auch mit Corel versucht - ohne Erfolg.

Gibt es nicht ein einfache Lösung oder ein anderes Programm ausser Photoshop?

Ich hab das Bild, welches ich gern nachmachen möchte, angehangen:







Weiss jemand eine einfache Lösung, wie das geht?


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. April 2004)

Hilfslinien für Mittelpunkt ziehen

Kreisauswahl aus der Mitte heraus erstellen

Kontur mit einem Pixel füllen

Kreis in vier Segmente teilen

Hab es jetzt nicht testen können, sollte aber ungefähr in die gewünschte Richtung gehen.

Alex


----------



## stopfi (30. April 2004)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre eine Rechteckauswahl zu erstellen und dann  Auswahl->Auswahl verändern->Abrunden - dann den gewünschenten Radius eingeben und dann z.B.  Bearbeiten->Kontur füllen.


----------



## loddarmattheus (30. April 2004)

Hallo,

hab ich auch schon probiert - sieht aber total pixelig aus und verwaschen. Es muss doch irgendein Werkzeug geben (außer Filter --> Verzerrung --> Verbiegen) der eine Linie in 90° biegen kann, oder?


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (30. April 2004)

Ja das Pfadtool ist bestens geeignet für diesen Zweck :-]


----------



## stopfi (30. April 2004)

> sieht aber total pixelig aus und verwaschen.


kommt ganz auf die Auflösung an.


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. April 2004)

Noch ein Weg:

Raster Einrichten

Dort eine Kreisauswahl aufziehen (klickt automatisch in die gewünschten Linien ein, vorrausgesetzt es ist unter Ansicht, ausrichten an  Raster aktiviert )

Bearbeiten, Kontur füllen, 1 Pixel Mitte

Strg D

Auswahlrechteck-Werkzeug wählen und gewünschtes viertel markieren (siehe Bild)

Kopieren und wo auch immer einfügen

Alex


----------

